# Truck Size



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all!
So I always hear that half tons and goosenecks do not mix well but I have a question for ya.

I have a 97 F-150 v8 4.6L with limited slip, 4x4, and a towing package. When I first bought the truck several years ago the suspension was shot so being the crazy truck people we are we replaced it and it now has the suspension of an F-250, and its rated to tow i believe 6500. Engine was just rebuilt also. 
My trailer (which is currently a project) is a '71 gooseneck stock that will be roughly 12ft long. 

This rig would only be used to take my single horse from the boarding stables to the arena (5-10 miles) once a week, and about 50 miles to go home for break (so maybe twice a semester) and its just flat highway except for one section. 

Completely crazy? 

ThePaintGirl


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

What exactly was upgraded? Just adding more leafs to a half ton axle doesn't make the axle capable of carrying more weight, it just means it'll not squat while probably overloaded. Unless the axle itself was replaced you need to remember it still has 1/2 ton brakes as well, front and back. (Usually 3/4 ton and up brakes are larger on all 4 corners).

It's also important to keep in mind that from a purely legal standpoint it's still a half ton - what it was manufactured as originally is what it's legally going to be for the rest of it's life.

I did some googling and that year/model in it's original half ton format was good for about 1000-1200 pounds of pin weight (depends on the config of the truck - straight cab, crew cab?) before the rear axle is overloaded. 

The only way to tell if you can get in under that limit with your GN would be to load the horse on and then scale the pin weight it's transferring to the truck, or if you have the details, post the empty weight of the trailer plus the weight of your horse - Gooseneck trailers generally transfer between 20 to 25% of their total weight to the hitch by their design.

So basically, long story short, if the trailer and horse weigh much over 4000# total you're going to be *technically* over the axle rating assuming you still have the original half ton rear axle.

If you swapped out the whole rear axle for the 3/4 ton model then you can technically (but not technically _legally_) probably be OK, but remember you still have 1/2 ton front brakes.

It's a big complicated question, basically.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Your 12' stock trailer with one horse in it almost certainly weighs less than your towing capacity, so assuming you have working trailer brakes, I wouldn't worry about whether the brakes on your truck are rated for 1/2 ton or 3/4.

The real issue, as PrivatePilot states, is whether the truck can handle the weight of the hitch. If your truck is empty and your horse and trailer weigh 5000 pounds and your hitch is carrying 20% of the weight, you're fine. If you load a bunch of stuff or people in the truck and you're carrying 25% on that hitch, or you put in a second horse, you're going over the limit.

For your limited hauling I think you'll be fine, but you can be sure by weighing your truck empty and loaded (trailer attached, but trailer wheels off the scale) to be sure.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I had a friend that had a two horse goose neck trailer. I have never seen another one like it. He pulled it with a F-150 for years. However, that is not what you are pulling. As above, you will most likely be fine with one horse, as long as your trailer brakes are set right. Also remember that a 1/2 ton truck still has a 1/2 ton frame, no mater what has been done to it.
I have an F-150 that has the heavier stuff on it. Uphill is still a hard pull on it with a loaded 2 horse bumper pull, with one horse.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

mred said:


> Uphill is still a hard pull on it with a loaded 2 horse bumper pull, with one horse.


Final ratio in the rear differential can dramatically effect that, and it's something that can effect tow ratings (and performance, excellent vs satisfactory vs marginal/poor) dramatically.

It's also something a lot of people don't take into consideration, or even understand.

A pickup truck with 3.42 finals will get great MPG on the highway with groceries in the back but couldn't pull itself out of a wet paper bag with a load. Put 4.11 gears in that same truck and it'll be a whole different beast, but you pay for it with fuel economy.

Gearing matters. A lot.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I think my gears are 3.73, but I will look. in 97 ford it was 3.31, 3.55, 3.73 and 4.10. I think the 3.55 and the 3.73 were the most common. I have the 5.4 engine and heavy tow package. I will check tonight.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I was wrong. Gears are 3.55, limited slip. I got it used. Hard to believe that the people it came from got it new with heavy tow package and to pull a very large camper. The trailer hitch on it, had a 2 5/16" ball on it. I gave it to my brother in law for his one ton. For an old truck it does better than it should.


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you guys for replying!
Turns out my sister is bringing her two horses with her to the university and boarding them at the same place as mine (a last minute decision). Since we have to use the big trailer now we're just going to bring my F-250 and keep it parked at the barn.

Thanks again!


----------

